

Show HN: I built a Segway for under $300 - mdturnerphys
http://guavaduck.com/segfault/

======
dannyp32
This is really cool! Do you have any plans of documenting how you did it?

~~~
mdturnerphys
Thanks! What would you be interested in besides what I've already written up?

